# hopefully some photos of the terrible two!



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Hopefully I have finally worked out how to upload pictures properly (me and computers do not get on well!)

If it's worked then hopefully you are looking at some pics of Lily and Branston from when we got them at 8 weeks old up until now at 6 months old. Lily is the mainly white one with short legs and Branston is the handsome chap with a half and half face and long legs!

Sorry there are so many, I must remember not everyone is as obsessed with my gorgeous pups as I am! 

Hope you can see them ok, and if anyone has any suggestions as to what breeds they may have in them then I'd love to know!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely looking dogs.

I'm sorry I'm not very good at guessing breeds in dogs,but hopefully someone else will come along and have a go.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

They look like Labrador ears to me


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous doggies.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous doggies.





cravensmum said:


> Lovely looking dogs.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not very good at guessing breeds in dogs,but hopefully someone else will come along and have a go.


Thank you, I think they're absolutely gorgeous but obviously I may be a bit bias!!



Sleeping_Lion said:


> They look like Labrador ears to me


I thought that too having had Labradors before. I think they have Labrador eyes too but that's about it, who knows what else!!


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry, don't know what breed they are, but just wanted to tell you how gorgeous they are! I love their patches xox


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

They're gorgeous!! Was they from the same litter?? Xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

niki said:


> They're gorgeous!! Was they from the same litter?? Xx


Hi, thank you! 
Yes they are from the same litter - brother and sister. There were 6 in the litter, 3 with long legs and 3 with short legs!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

omg they are gorgeous!! you are very lucky!! id love 2 but my OH is a nasty man 

my friend has an almost identical looking dog to the one that has the most black on.. its a labrador/collie/jr..are you sure they arent dallys that have been in the wash? sorry thats not much help :001_smile:

whatever they are, they are beauts! x

found this: http://www.petrescue.com.au/view/28682


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Aw bless they are the cutest little things, i wanted to and was considering it now toodles is a little older, but felt that i wouldn't have enough time to give both all the separate training and time they needed, so now i put all my love and time onto toodles.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

the are lovely ...two lovely pooches


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah what super pics,
they are beautiful doggies.
they actually look like theyve got springer in them, especially the whiter one looks so similar to my harry,
springer x collie perhaps.
who knows but who cares they are gorgeous.
michelle x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Have no clue on breed but they are gorgeous


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are both very cute! 

I would go with lab/collie/jrt mixes in their somewhere along the line! With them being unknown origin they could have several breeds in their history!

My matrix had a lab dad and a collie x gsd mum and yet he looks more like a small slender lab, you can see no gsd in him at all!


----------

